# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Feb. Roll Call ?

## BikerMike

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:  Feb.4th till ?

----------


## Momthor3

hope to be there too!

----------


## ex-ochigirl

count me in!

only 215 days to go!

----------


## LLAP

We have booked for Feb 23 - Mar 3.  I have to admit I'm already in stage one countdown.

----------


## Marijane

Feb 8th - 29th

----------


## Boogzy

see ya u know where ochi girl

----------


## brownsd54

Stu & Donna Brown will be there at The Point Village.  2012 will be our 20th Anniversary of travelling to Negril!!!  Well have a special gold plaque for our Manitoba licence plate at the Red Dragon.

----------


## IceBoxLady

The Ice Box Gang are in the planning stages for the beginning of Feb! FUN FUN!

----------


## Monty&Melo

Put us down for Feb 3 - 11 at Rondel....good news is the labor strife is basically over and the Superbowl will definitely be played on the 5th!!!  Nothing better than Superbowl Sunday on the rock.

M&M

----------


## ex-ochigirl

> see ya u know where ochi girl


You betcha Boogzy!!  
When are you heading down?  
I'm there Feb.22 - March 27

----------


## jasperpso

i will be there for 10 days - around the second week of febuary - cannot wait - already counting days

----------


## Aimbri

We will be there early Feb.

----------


## Boogzy

Jan.?-Mar.?

----------


## ex-ochigirl

Nice long one Boogzy!  
Are you spending all your time in the one location?

----------


## Homebrewer

we're booked! will actually be early enough in Feb. to make the B-day party at Pewee's this year

splitting our time between the PH at BCC and Country Country again

----------


## Boogzy

yep-on jahb lane

----------


## Leo

Hey Boogzy....see you guys there.... like to play a little pool up on the cliffs!

----------


## BikerMike

Its a long way away but day by day we get closer to being on the rock!

Health and Happiness to you all !!!

Bless,

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## thepegboy

pegboy's in, 4-18!

----------


## head in the trees

Feb 5-Feb 19

----------


## JoeB

JoeB & Missey, Jan.28 thru Feb. 15 (cabin #4)!
All the good things...ground hog day, Bob's B-Day, PeeWee's B-Day, super bowl, and warm, did i say warm?
Cheers!

----------


## HuskerJohn

We will be there in 2013 I hope!!

----------


## hdcouple

Be there 01/28/12 to 02/27/12 hope to see you all

----------


## Momthor3

Booking this week!!!! Feb is sooooo far away!

----------


## BikerMike

some February photos,

----------


## Jim & Sara

We will be there January 27 - February 11.

----------


## robcurry

all in for feb 3rd to 19th, soon come

----------


## BikerMike

where are we watching the Super Bowl this year ?

Bless !!

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

where are we watching the Super Bowl this year ?

Bless !!

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Treehouse is Steeler headquaters isn't it? Could go early and takeover Margaritaville!!

----------


## Boogzy

As far as the Super Bowl goes the newly renovated Corner Bar has 2 fair sized Tv's inside and a screen outside with very reasonably priced drinks. Another cool place to watch it is the Red Dragon.

----------


## BikerMike

Tree house beach in 04

----------


## Bnewb

Awwww...BikerMike...you made my day!
I've just noticed you posted a pic of me sitting with one of my fav Jamaican men...who sadly has passed on!

----------


## robcurry

feb 3rd to 19th  at Rooms on the Beach, soon come

----------


## Tara

We will be back in early Feb. Trying the beach this time.....will be a whole new trip for me!

----------


## vikesinja

Feb 29-Mar7 NBCC!!!! Just barely made feb this year and only because it Leap Year!

----------


## BikerMike

bnewb ty its one of my fav.photos 2 I miss allyall there !!!

cya soon.

Bless.

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tara you will have a Great time on the Beach

seeya soon 

semi(andcrew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

http://dasiypath.com no luck posting my countdown clicker  :Frown:  anyway  counting the daze lol 169 and counting lol

----------


## Momthor3

Yay!!!! Booked today.....Feb 3 - 17 Rooms on the Beach!!!!! See you there Rob and Lisa! Brent says maybe fishing this year??? So excited....

----------


## Debbie

Harry and I will be there 2/7 - 2/19!

----------


## wench

myself and the crew Feb 2-16, prolly 8-12 of us canucks.  but I get to go in november too YAY!



Dec update, seatsale, extending visit  Jan 26 - Feb 16. I really need to be done working.

----------


## Russ In Mn

Russ & Tracey... a decade of reaches, Feb 8th to 19th.  Two Saturday nights at Sea Star for the first time.

----------


## BikerMike

Does anyone want to get together 4 a "Beach Pub Crawl" ? Any day between  Feb.6th thru 11th ?

Tell me what you think!

Semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

counting the daze

----------


## poolguywindsor

Feb. is way too far away for last minute poolguy, but I am sure I will be there in Feb. sometime, dont want to miss them donkey races!

----------


## serioustee

I will be there sometime in Feb...not sure where to stay?? :Confused:

----------


## BikerMike

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:  were at those donkey races,was a bit warm for us so we left before they were over but it was a blast!

soon come

Bless.

semi(and crew)

----------


## BikerMike



----------


## BikerMike

can`t wait for some jerk from this guy mmmmmmmmmmmm showisgood!!!

----------


## BikerMike

guess where I am now ?

----------


## BikerMike

Attachment 0or here ?

----------


## BikerMike

oldies but goodies!!!

----------


## BikerMike

132 and counting 

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Aimbri

Gettin closer.. hell yea.

----------


## rastadeb

Hi All 
 My name is Deb, my hubby is Greg. 5th trip to Negril Jan.24 - Feb.15   
 Lurking on the board for a year or so, but just joined. Love the westend & the many neighbourhoods. Last year we split our time between the beach & the cliffs.  Truely a cliff dweller. LOL   Thanks all for the many great tips & suggestions. Staying at a place near the Canoe Bar called Jay's Hideaway, likkle bit up Westland mountain road. If anyone knows of this place would love to here. Judith & Jay Pringle will be our hosts. Second year staying in that area. Love,love love it! Looks like quite a few from the board are there during our stay, would love to meet some of you this year.

----------


## robcurry

ROOMS ON THE BEACH feb 3rd to 19th, soon come

----------


## aprilholiday

Will be there in Feb. 
Booked Jan 25th - Feb 25th
NBCC
So excited to be coming back to Negril.

----------


## Yvonne

Lots of Feb. visitors!  2/1-15 for me.

----------


## bbcamp2

Feb 25 thru Mar 2 at Rockhouse! :Big Grin:

----------


## Orchid

February 6 to 13, on the beach for the first 5 nights, and then gonna find a spot on the cliffs for Saturday and Sunday nights...maybe Seastar.....or BBC....or Catcha...or Xtabi.....can's decide!

----------


## head in the trees

Feb 5th-Feb 19th for us!!!

----------


## jamaicamarylance

Finally, back on the board. And finally booked for Feb. 7-Mar.2
Yeah Mon!

Now just gotta get use to the new format.

----------


## robcurry

good to see you back on the board, soon come

----------


## thepegboy

Feb 4-18...close enough to dream! see y'all then!

----------


## thepegboy

see you at Ansell's!

----------


## wench

Feb 2-16th for the boychik and miself with a coupla friends and another 6pak + of jacadians following Feb 9-16 @ Mariner's

----------


## Leo

With over 30 years of visiting Jamaica, I'm back to Negril again.  Feb. 6th....... April 2nd.  Be hanging my hat around the Sunbeach area!     Seems Jamaica can be a lifelong addiction!!

----------


## Hateswinter

We will be staying at Kuyaba around the 11th or 12 thru 25th.........can't wait!!!!

----------


## Craig123

Can't commit due to a family health issue but am hoping for Feb 10 through 24. Either Legends or Rooms on the Beach.

----------


## bbcamp2

> We will be staying at Kuyaba around the 11th or 12 thru 25th.........can't wait!!!!


Love Kuyaba!

----------


## jeffrey1

longest visit ever feb 6-23 soon come

----------


## Momthor3

Feb 3 - 17 can't come soon enough.  Seems like our snow is here to stay!

----------


## BikerMike

:Smile:  :Smile:  soon come

----------


## jeffrey1

feb 6-23 real real exited

----------


## Gwhizman

Tom & Shealgh
Feb 3 until the 28 at NCBB

----------


## Momthor3

in for the beach pub crawl BikerMike!!!!

----------


## BikerMike

Yeah we are thinking starting our crawl up by the Tree House,then work our way back down the beach stopping at as many beach bars as we can!!! The sea will be sooooooooo nice and as we drink and eat our way to the the end of the beach,a lot of the places we stop will have pool`s if you like a fresh water swim! 

Good food and drink,meeting new friends,on the beach in Negril Jamaica= Paradise!!!!

Respect.

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## LLAP

It still seems a long way off but we are out of triple digits now.

Steve

----------


## rooster

looking forward to being on the ROCK 1/26/12 -3/01/12

----------


## lee

Feb. 17 - Mar 5 for my BIG  B-thday. trip #38 - but first time staying @ TRAVELLERS BEACH !!!! Already counting down!

----------


## Craig123

Decided to book Feb 10 - 24. The first 7 days on the beach at White Sands and the last 7 on the cliffs. Although we have spent time on the cliffs on previous trips, we have never stayed there. We are really looking forward to blue cave castle. 

Does anyone know when Pee Wee's birthday party is? Hoping to catch it along with two of the "one love reggae" series.

----------


## BikerMike

68 Daze soon coom !!!

Bless!

Semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

We will be at the Negril Beach Club from February 2nd to the 16th....can't come fast enough for me!  :Smile:

----------


## Gwhizman

NBCC for us Feb 3 thru 27th

http://www.facebook.com/v/1395077880105

----------


## mr. biggz

As Dave Hester from Storage wars would say.."YEEEUUUPPPP"

----------


## BikerMike

Day by day!

soon come!

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Chet & Coleen

We arrive on the 2nd and will be staying at our favorite spot pon da beach!! 60 days - soone come!!

----------


## BikerMike

Hi Chet and Coleen,we wanted to find yall last reach but again things changed the 1st day we arrived! I hope we can find time to meet and enjoy a story or 2 !

Respect.

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

old photos soon to be new ones!

Health and Happiness to all!!!

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

We are heading down on Feb 2 -16th and we are staying at Mariner's with Wench...have a few others joining us the following week as well...should be a grand Canadian Party!  :Smile:

----------


## wench

> Feb. is way too far away for last minute poolguy, but I am sure I will be there in Feb. sometime, dont want to miss them donkey races!Attachment 4051Attachment 4052Attachment 4053Attachment 4054


Where when details pls - looks ike fun.  bless up!

----------


## Aimbri

Soooooooooooooon come.. just around the corner.

----------


## Brian

Looking forward to trip 7 Feb. 20.

----------


## 29again

2-04 til 2-19, soon come

----------


## Muzikdoc

Feb 1 thru 10 Muzikdoc...SOLO!!!!

----------


## kcwatersport

couple mid 20's....booked at seasplash jan28 thru 2nd....let us know where u will be...goin to be lookin for friends r age

----------


## ROBIN

Feb 18th through till March 4.....yeah!!!!!

----------


## BikerMike

This is something I never thought would happen! Yesterday my new boss(I took a new job at another building)said my shift was changing, so now my arrival date is different,instead of coming down Feb.4th semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile: will be on the rock early Wed.morning Feb 1st!!! Three,count them 3 daze earlier then we had planned lol now we just have to find a place to stay till our likkle cottage in Negril is ready,im sure we will find one! Hidden Paradise maybe ? The crew is so very happy as am I!!!!!

31 and a wake up!!!

Health and Happiness to you all 

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile: !!!

ps. Happy New Year everyone!

----------


## BikerMike

lol I started this in July of 2010 and now we are just 26 daze away from paradise!some how I got three days more off work  so I called the airlines and was able to change our tickets and now we will be on the rock Feb 1st 

soon come!

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Kritter I see you lol, it took me some time but I see you and Marky Mark are going to be there and can`t wait to party with you 2 !

We will have to visit my friend Garland and have a tea :Big Grin: 

cya soon  semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sadiekat

We'll be staying at Rondel Village Feb 3-10- first time staying on the beach. Looking forward to watching the Packers win the Superbowl again! Have always stayed on the cliffs, and would love to meet some folks on the beach this year.

----------


## Original Juls

Feb 8-15 for me.  Not sure where Im staying yet..not sure what Im in the mood for.  Might try to catch a Pub Crawl or something, its been a long time since I have been on a schedule in Negril, is that a bad thing??

----------


## Debbie

2-7 to 2-19   Can't get here soon enough!!!

----------


## Kritter

Ha, ha ...... BikerMike sounds like you're arriving the same day I am.  I fly in on Feb 1, but flight doesn't arrive in JM until 11pm.  I'll probably rent a car out of MoBay, but I don't like to drive in the dark, so I'll spend that first nite in MoBay, then head to Negril on Feb 2 - yeeha!!!!!  I'm sure I'll see you there ....
Last I knew, Mark was 'howling at the moon' ....... haven't spoke with him in a while, so I don't know if he's still planning on going or not. I'm sure he'll let you know if he is going .....

----------


## BikerMike

Kritter,Mark has said how he is ready to get back to the rock :Smile: as am I and like I said,we are ready 2 have some big fun with you two!!!

cya soon 

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile: 

ps; I hope the dive boat keeps running this year! hehehe

----------


## sna60543

My wife and i will be there Feb 5th-12th can't wait! I'm like a little kid in a candy store!

----------


## Aimbri

Oh yea.... soon come. Go Vikes..

----------


## Chicago Julie

The husband & I will be there early Feb.  Husker, you and Kay will be sorely missed.  Homebrewer- Hope we meet at the castle.

----------


## david__elaine_r

Elaine & I will be there from Jan. 31 until March 3. Soon come!!!!!!

----------


## BikerMike

25 and a wake up!!!!

semi(and crew) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brian

You will love Rondel Village! Nice people working there and great location. Will be there Feb. 20 for our 6th stay at Rondel. Only wish they had coffee pots in the room! No worries - I bring my own.

----------


## wench

gettin' an extra week in, Jan 26 to Feb 16... would be great to meet in person some of the impressive characters lurkin on the board. Happiest of new years for 2012.   dk

----------


## jamaicamarylance

It's getting closer! Looking forward to going out on the Red Stripe again. Plus a whole lot more.  :Cool: 

Cheers

----------


## BikerMike

20 daze hehehehe

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## robcurry

23 days and counting, soon come

----------


## BikerMike

XVIIII and a wakeup hehehe

Love and Happiness !

semi(and crew) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sadiekat

@Brian- thanks for the tip on coffee pots @Rondel Village- I just bought a small hotel-size one to bring with.  The space it occupies in our luggage on the way down will be filled with coconut rum on the way back!

----------


## Crusher

20 Days for us....can't wait....home come soon!!

----------


## Cool Shade

42 more sleeps!

----------


## luvjabd

I wasn't going to go to Negril this year....but I just booked for Feb - I just couldnt resist!!!!!! Feb 3 arrival! Woohoo!!!!!

----------


## knelson1003

Feb 24 - Mar 3rd.....woo hoo!

----------


## guitarmark

Hey Biker Mike! It's Mark from Muskegon and I am planning on seeing you for the fishing trip, the football gathering and all of the other activities and parties we can work up! Coming in on the 1st late to Montigo Bay  so I will see you either on the 1st or the 2nd. I am planning on bringing a guitar so I will be singing you all Jamaican blues when I get there! I will be looking forward to seeing all you guys and the families! Keep the chicken warm for me and I will plan on seeing more of you all on the beach! Yee Haw! Kickin!!!!!!

----------


## rasjim

Jan 30 to Feb 15

----------


## BikerMike

guitarmark, hey my friend i am sooooooooooo ready to get back home!!!I am glad to hear you bringing your axe down to the rock with you,im sure all of us will enjoy the "Jamaican Blues" you sing and play!

Taj Mahal says on his Fishin Blues song,"many fish bite if you got good bait"and when we go fishing we will have good bait!!!!

Always good to hear from you Mark and I hope everything works out the way you want them too,cya soon my brother!

16 and a wake up!

One Love,Jah Love!

Semi(and crew)

----------


## jamaicamarylance

Wow nice little fish fry there BikerMike. Fresh fish is always my first meal.
Oh so lookin forward to Feb.

Cheers

----------


## guitarmark

Hello again Bikermike! Wow! Love the picture of that catch with our brothers! A many a fish bite if you's gots the good bait! I will be looking for that bait as soon as I hit the rock. Very excited about seeing you-all next to the water, sand and rock! Counting down 18 days........

----------


## Carol-Ann

20 and half sleeps :Stick Out Tongue:  .. Looking forward to being there at this time of year.  First time since 2004 ..

----------


## david__elaine_r

Jan. 31 till March 3 on the West End.

----------


## takinitslow

John & Kim will be there Feb 24-Mar 3 staying at Home Sweet Home & White Sands

----------


## Dexter

We (my wonderful wife and I) will be there staying at CSA.. cant wait!! A week in Jamaica in Feb sure beats a week in Indiana!!!

----------


## newfiesub

Me n the misses will be there Jan 30 - Feb 13th- u cant miss me- short fat- a can of molsons canadian or a football bubba mug in my hand. I'll make everyone a deal- i always bring a couple of cases of canadian with me- Feb 2nd i'll be on the beach in front of the fun holiday resort-around noon with a case of canadian beer- everyone is welcome to stop by and help me drink her up- cost of each beer will be 1 cube of ice-lol- i hear ice is hard to come by down there- if no-one shows up i'll be 1 happy newfie around 4 lol happy or passed out on the beach lol

----------


## dbrook

Jan 19 to Feb 2 at Rondel Village. Party! of 10

----------


## Craig123

> will be there staying at CSA.. cant wait!!


OK...I finally gotta vent. WTF is with all the code talk here. CSA? NBCC? Really? Is everyone supposed to know these abreviations? 

b there f10-24 at ws/bcc. Taking sw direct flight from Stoon in the pm.  

OK now I feel better.  :Smile:

----------


## Dexter

Couples Swept Away...

----------


## Crusher

Negril Beach Club Condos

----------


## south jersey gyal

Will be at bbb feb. 18th - feb. 25.. Can't wait see yall in negril!!  :Cool:

----------


## Homebrewer

BCC on Feb. 4   :Big Grin: 



Blue Cave Castle

----------


## 29again

2-4 to 2-19.......Xtabi..soon come....

----------


## Ktans

We're coming back, finally!  Kristin and Deano "pon da rock" February 23rd through March 3rd.....cant wait!

----------


## mud

2/21 to 3/08

----------


## newfiesub

bikermike- count us in for the crawl- 11days n countin-

ya man - me soon come

----------


## eyelndbrez

I'm new to the board.  Haven't even figured out how to add my avatar yet.  This February will be my fourth time to Negril.  Me and the boyfriend.  Feb 4 - 12 at Catcha.  Appreciate all the interesting stories and great advice on here.  Kind of Looking for a place to watch the Superbowl.

----------


## Cool Shade

Rhodes Hall - Feb 23 - Mar 1.  Anyone stopping by or staying during that time?

----------


## newfiesub

hey bikermike- are we going to figure out a place to watch the super bowl- i think its gona be ravens and giants- and the giants will win- 28-17

----------


## robcurry

lisa and i will pop over on the 3rd or 4th, stayin next door, by the way , i love molson beer too, see u soon, soon come

----------


## newfiesub

i hope u do rob

----------


## BikerMike

Life is good :Smile:  :Smile:  XII and a wakeup hehehe!! Can`t wait to join newfi and crew 4 a molson or two,noon at Funholiday and it sounds like fun to walk the beach and see who has the coldest Red Stripes,I hope we have a big crew,we will see !

Love and Happiness!

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Aimbri

Hey don't leave us out.. we will be checkin for cold Stripes and Rum Punch for my wife.

----------


## Dexter

oh c'mon isnt it February yet??????  its like 12 degrees out here now, a nice beverage on the beach sounds about like heaven right now!

----------


## BikerMike

10 Daze!

soon come.

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jamaicamarylance

:Cool: Awesome pic's BikerMike

Cheers

----------


## jamaicamarylance

2 and half weeks and haven't started packing yet. A first! :Wink:

----------


## Crusher

Ugh....11 Days....this is going way too slow!!

----------


## Tara

We leave in 9 days & I haven't thought of packing yet either! We arrive Feb. 1st. It will be my 1st time staying on the beach!!!

----------


## BikerMike

I knew we were missing something to do,what was it,oyeah,packing lol ! Ok now if I remember from last year!

1.Put everything on the bed I took last time,cut that by 1/2,bring more money,ok now Im strating to remember! lol

2.Travel papers,Pass Ports,meds,travelers checks,(the 3500 J`s from last Feb.)camara,Ipod(small speakers)Skull Candy ear buds,2 Pens,xtra glass`s,Shades,I am soooooooooooooo ready!!!

Life is good!

Bless.

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tara careful of that "Sand Gravity"!

Life`s a beach !!! Im sure you will love it.

I hope to meet as many of you as we can!

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Yvonne

My time is rapidly approaching - YIKES!!!  My suitcases will be out & clothes & stuff piling up in the living room starting mid week.

----------


## koikeeper

Hello everyone, we are new to the forum and on our second trip to Negril, staying at Country Country from Jan 27 to Feb 10.  Just another crazy Canuck with a love for the beach, warm water and cold beer.  Thanks for all the info and opinions on the board, it all goes a long way toward making our trip so much better!!!

----------


## BikerMike

9 and a wakeup  :Big Grin:

----------


## newfiesub

7 sleeps then 14 drunks lol

----------


## Crusher

10 More Days....then we are on our way back to home!  :Smile:

----------


## robcurry

right behind ya, 12 days till the beach, soon come

----------


## Dexter

13 days, has time slowed down now??? see you next saturday!!!!

----------


## Craig123

19

----------


## Ktans

4 weeks and 4 days.....

Where 4 art Thou Negril?

----------


## sna60543

These 2 weeks are going to drag!! Can't wait!

----------


## Aimbri

10 days..

----------


## Crusher

9 Days....oh the agony!!  :Smile:

----------


## mr. biggz

12 more sleeps

----------


## Yvonne

I'm out of here @ 4:15 a.m., Wed. 2/1.  If all goes well I should be in Negril around noon... woo-hoo!!!

----------


## Deb and Don

15 more sleeps ,soon come

----------


## robcurry

10 more and counting, soon come

----------


## newfiesub

6 count em  6 sleeps

----------


## robcurry

cannot wait for the football game on superbowl sun 3:00 at fun holiday, soon come

----------


## thepegboy

twelve days twelve days  *twelve days* twelve days  twelve days twelve days  *twelve days* twelve days  twelve days twelve days  *twelve days* twelve days  twelve days twelve days  *twelve days* twelve days  ! aaahhhhh....

----------


## mr. biggz

coming in on Feb. 6th!!! soon come!!

----------


## Kritter

I think it's 9 or 8 days for me ... got a lot to do before then .... OMG, my heart just started pumpin' .... 
Hope to see/meet some of you down there ..... fun, fun, fun!!!!

----------


## BikerMike

up today 4 work so im not counting today Tueasday Feb 24 so I guess it like 7 and a wakeup 4 semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile: 

soon come.

Bless.

----------


## Crusher

8 Days for us...can't come soon enough!  :Smile:

----------


## hdcouple

4 more sleeps

----------


## MinnesotaDave

9 days till wheels up for I and Sue

----------


## Crusher

Five more sleeps....and a short plane ride!! Sun, Sand and Red Stripe here we come!!  :Smile:

----------


## jamaicamarylance

11 more sleeps till Belmont.  :Big Grin:  I finally started to pack...woosh.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## newfiesub

3 sleeps

----------


## LLAP

Seeing all these single digit sleeps makes mine seem unbearable  :Wink:

----------


## canuk cpl

i feel the same

----------


## Homebrewer

hang in there - we were at that stage too before getting to single digits

----------


## eyelndbrez

8 sleeps   Physically I'm in Indiana.  Mentally I'm already in Negril.

----------


## robcurry

7 more sleeps, soon come

----------


## Bobmac

7 more for me too!

----------


## newfiesub

i sure hope everyone who is there feb 5th makes it the fun holiday resort at around 3 for the football game- or for a drunk -- i mean drink lol

----------


## robcurry

with bells on,soon come, go canada go

----------


## Aimbri

We are there for the drunk... go world...   just messin man.

----------


## BikerMike

Feb.1st not the 24th lol my mind is in Negril 2

soon come

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

NowI am in for feb, just booked thought I was going to miss the donkey races and all the rest of the asses that will be in Negril!!!  lmao

----------


## Kimbobwee

Chief....You need a rest, I can tell!!!   Cya soon!   8 days, misooncome....

----------


## Sadiekat

Only 6 more sleeps!  Mr. Kat and I are super-excited, but it's a little different since we're having a mild winter.  Usually, this time of year, it's -5F or colder and we have eleventy billion feet of snow on the ground. We've had some wild rides to the airport, including insisting that the state patrol let us on a CLOSED interstate so that we could make our flight out of O'Hare!  Somehow, that makes our arrival in MoBay just a little bit sweeter. I imagine we'll live, tho.

----------


## Aimbri

PGW... You goin out for a towel search again?  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## newfiesub

Sadiecat- take ur snowmobile just in case lol

----------


## Harleymon

Toes in the water, Ass in the sand, not a worry in the world, cold Red Stripe in my hand. 6 days mon

----------


## Debbie

Down to Single Digits Today!  Woo Hoo!!  (the ticker is confused!  LOL)

D & H

----------


## Babsalonia

Greg and Marsha (The Brady's) will be at CoCo LaPalm for two glorious weeks. January 29 thru February 12 ,,Home town Minneapolis Minnesota

----------


## BikerMike

Monday,work sleep,Tuesday work,drive to the windy city,Wed.morning fly home  :Smile:  :Smile: 

ya mon soon come!

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

4 Days until we board the plane!!  :Smile:

----------


## sna60543

4 more days!! Now if I can only speed up the time to Sunday!

----------


## Bossman

*Soon come can't come soon enough*

single digits tomorrow!

----------


## robcurry

2 more sleeps, soon come

----------


## Momthor3

and 2 more wakeups........

----------


## Crusher

I am in the airport waiting not so patiently to board our flight. Should be about 7.5 hours and we will touch down in MoBay!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ja Bird

One more sleep!!  I'm so excited.....I'll probably only get in a nap!

----------


## Craig123

Single digits.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Homebrewer

2 more sleeps here, between Mrs. HB & myself we're getting kinda antsy - I think our dobermans are suspicious already

----------


## canuk cpl

10 sleeps, Cheers!!!

----------


## luvjabd

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  In 24 hours I will be landing.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jamaicamarylance

5 More sleeps for us!  :Cool:

----------


## Shaggy

we will be in the 10th of beb, 10 to the 17th at rondel and after that 8 days on the clifss at Xtabi, c u there

----------


## mr. biggz

flying in on Monday!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Did the mental check list this morning, should be good to pack monday night for tuesday morning flight!

----------


## robcurry

1 more sleep , soon come

----------


## Russ In Mn

Only 6 more sleeps for us!!!  Yeah!!!  Then it's Rocky for the Airport transfer and all the Route taxis we can take.  LOL!

By the way... the NYC, Chicago, London, Paris, Madrid, Barcelona, Munich, Atlanta, Boston, San Francisco, etc... mass transit systems were not developed for tourists and yet we use them too (paying the same prices as the locals).

----------


## jamaicamarylance

2 more sleeps....packed and ready to go.

Cheers :Cool:

----------


## Dexter

We are here.....life is good!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Tuesday I am there!!!

----------


## Mr B

Wife and I will be at Beach Club on Thursday Cannot wait

----------


## Craig123

2 more sleeps.  :Big Grin:

----------


## canuk cpl

4 more sleeps., and boombastic!

----------


## south jersey gyal

10 more sleeps for me..

----------


## Katho

Feb 27th-March 5th

19 sleeps  :Wink:

----------


## bbcamp2

25th thru March 5 for me and my girl!

----------


## Bossman

Three winks and we're on our way..............

*Soon come can't come soon enough!*

----------


## bigbamboo

Feb 25th to March 10th can't wait

----------


## canuk cpl

2 more sleeps, and boombastic!!!

----------


## mud

2/21/to 3/8

----------


## vikesinja

Hey mud where u stayin? We'll be there 2/29-3-7 and we're from Northfield.

----------

